# my smallish collection



## ClareBear86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Only been into mac for about a year and its expencive stuff in the uk lol

just took a few pics, will take some of my palletes later on























mostly bought from the guys on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and where its all kept.... its a bad pic lol


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: my small collection*

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!
If that is small then what is big?
Since your collection is so "small" may I have your pigments so I can have a small collection too?


----------



## Zoffe (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: my small collection*

I wouldn't call all those pigments a "small" collection xD


----------



## apaintedlife (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: my small collection*

Love the collection and the pigments are sooo pretty!  My daughter has that wardrobe (to the right), too!  hehee


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: my small collection*

Nice collection.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: my small collection*

really nice stuff and i love ur make up area.. it looks so cute


----------



## ClareBear86 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: my small collection*

Thanx guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




apart from pigments my collection is small.. although i have this obbsession with them!!! i just keep buying them


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 23, 2008)

Girl I love your collection...and I feel so proud to say I contributed to all that stuff!! Love your makeup area!! It's gorgeous!!! Especially love how you did the makeup holder...I think I will do that too...


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

Great stash you got going there, Impressive!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2008)

You have a great sized collection!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl I love your collection...and I feel so proud to say I contributed to all that stuff!! Love your makeup area!! It's gorgeous!!! Especially love how you did the makeup holder...I think I will do that too..._

 
You're another extension of MAC, so there's MAC, MAC Pro and MAC TISH.


----------



## cupcake123 (Nov 25, 2008)

You've got an awesome size collection.  I love the Disney stuff.  Too bad I missed out.


----------



## revaannxx3 (Dec 1, 2008)

what are the little dressers underneath the table?


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 1, 2008)

i love your pigment collection and your storage!


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 1, 2008)

NICE COLLECTION! love your pigments


----------



## JessicaSarahS (Dec 1, 2008)

You have a ridiculous pigment collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm jealous, hahaha! Very nice stuff.


----------



## Skubie123 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow, your pigment collection is AMAZING


----------



## ClareBear86 (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazingly thats not including my latest packages from you lovely guys in the us... theres about 20 more missing from that...

i have an obsession with pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i cant stop buying them!!!!


----------



## LilyD0m (Dec 2, 2008)

if that's small i don't even want to think about a big collection! LOL! but...omggggggg, i just luv it! all the things u have are so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and...omg! the pigments...geeeez! they're soooooo so so so pretty!


----------

